# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Moving to Chicago

## kprobertwhite

Hello

i am thinking about moving to Chicago and looking for a home these days. The question i have is how do i get the building inspection reports for the properties i see? A couple of houses that i am seeing the owners already have some reports but the question is can i trust those? Or should i get them done all over again? Also any specific services regarding Home inspection that i can use in Chicago  Also what kind of reports do i need? I have lived on rent my entire life so a little new to all this and want to make sure that i do not end up wasting money on things that are not needed.

----------


## Just Gone

Nope ......... no idea.........................., but can certainly help you if you come to Johannesburg  :Smile: 

AND can also tell you which rugby team to support ......

----------


## AndyD

You're already located in the USA and you're moving to Chicago. Maybe a State-side, or even better a Chicago realtor forum would be better suited to your needs.

----------


## Dave A

Posted from Pakistan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The only question I've got is whether to ban now or wait for the spam reply first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AndyD

I'll give you evens odds on the old question spammer / answer spammer routine  :Smile:

----------


## Just Gone

Spammer u think. ?

----------


## Blurock

:Offtopic: A little bit far off the track. You seem to be lost.....!

----------


## IanF

> I'll give you evens odds on the old question spammer / answer spammer routine


What are "evens odds" 2-1

----------


## AndyD

You win what you bet plus your initial bet back as well.

----------


## ernestrjackson

Getting inspection reports for any building is not very difficult as we all know how many inspectors are present today. However, if you are getting any report from any home owner, then it is up to you to trust them or not, but you always have the option of verifying those reports. You can do the inspection on your own through any agency or I can recommend you the third party inspection reporting service:

*link removed*

One of my acquaintances used this website once and he told me that this website is good for building reports or any other kind of inspection reporting.
Anyway, I dont really have much idea about what kinds of inspections you should do, because I really done this kind of things. But I guess you should do fire and safety inspections at least. Good luck with your moving and hope you get a good and safe home and the above website is helpful.

----------


## Dave A

Surprise!  :Devil2:

----------


## Just Gone

? ..................

----------


## AndyD

> I'll give you evens odds on the old question spammer / answer spammer routine


 :Big Grin: Winner winner chicken dinner. :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

Oh come on Kevin - you didn't see it coming?

----------


## flaker

kbrobertwhite and ernestrjackson are in cahoots-in bed together.    Get it now,Kevin

----------


## Just Gone

@ Dave ...... no I actually didnt lol ...... but I suppose only you would know the posting is coming from Pakistan ..... but it looks like you suspended the second guy, and not the first ?

----------


## wynn

'usa' is a town in Pakistan?

I am sure he read the title as 'THE FORUM *U*SA'

 :Wink:

----------

